# FET and Lining thickness



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi i have just been for my first scan today to check my lining thickness in preparation for a FET, at present i have been taking prognova 6mgs daily for 13 days, my lining is 5.8 and they say they would like it to be 6....just wondering what the norm is?? have to go back for another scan on friday and continue with my tablets, any ideas on how to increase it would be appreciated thanks....


----------



## Lyn79 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Star Sparkle
Looks like you & I are on the same protocol - I too started 6mgs of prognova 13 days ago. Was at my scan today & my lining is 9.7mm so transfer is due for Friday 3/2 provided my embies survive the thaw!
Tips for improving thickness: Plenty of Pineapple juice (not from concentrate), brazil nuts & using a hot water bottle at night!
wishing you all the very best of luck - keep us updated


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

yip we must be on the same protocol, that is fantastic i will be heading to tesco tomorrow for the items you suggested and lets pray this little lining fattens up...good luck for friday  , hope you dont mind me asking but how many embryo,s are you thawing and what have you been recommended to implant?? i am still unsure but think we are going for 2 and may thaw 5.


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry i have just re read your reply honestly i feel i have baby brain without the baby


----------



## Lyn79 (Jan 31, 2011)

I know what you mean! My head is not my own during tx!
We have 2 embryos frozen & they will thaw both & transfer both all being well  . This is our 1st FET, we had a successful ICSi cycle last summer but suffered an early m/c
How many embyos do you have? Is this your 1st FET?


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi Lynn 

We had ICSI also and i had 23 eggs collected and 21 were mature so managed to get 11 embryo,s yip this is our first transfer. Really hope i dont have to go through the whole retrieval thing again wouldnt wish OHSS on anyone.    your little embi,s will be grand when they thaw its not quantity that counts but quality   its such a stressful time. speak soon


----------



## Lyn79 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi SS
I see on the other thread that you are due for your scan tomorrow - hope your lining has thickened nicely in the past few days and that you are doing well. I'm pleased to say both our embies survived the thaw so I'm in tomorrow for transfer, hopefully this will be our time . Chat soon


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

Fantastic Lynn i wish you all the luck in the world and    those 2 little embi,s stick will let you know how i get on 2day fingers crossed i have a big fat lining haha although i will miss my hot water bottle    

sending you a little good luck hug


----------

